# Blue with Green....



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

...should not be seen. 

We upgraded the trimac's tank to a 90g, and djamm went out and bought 3 bags of the blue Crayola quartz play sand you can get at Canadian Tire. The idea was that the Green Machine would look more colourful against the blue background. He does look good in it; however, the amount of blue in the office is reminding me of the old KMart "blue light special". 

Sorry for the bad pics...djamm took some better ones so hopefully he'll post them soon!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You're right. That is VERY BLUE:bigsmile:

On a different note, you two should come by some time for dinner. Haven't seen you two in ages.

Anthony


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We'd love to, thanks! It's been a crazy summer - I got laid off at the end of July ]and started a new contract gig in September, so things are only now starting to calm down.


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Dont forget to let me know when youre successful with breeding them!


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

What color does that sand come in and how much does it cost? Looks great. 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Play Sand | Canadian Tire

Available in blue, pink, green and purple, $9.99 each

Ive got the purple in my 75g. It looks nice


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear it is really easy to work with too, is that true? Not very dusty and easy to rinse?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I use plain play sand in my tanks, I do not know if it's any different but it was $5 for 40lbs. Very dusty.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Ugh sucks it isn't in darker shades. I prefer the darkness to enhance all colors. black is the best though. XD but a dark purple that would be wicked.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------

